# Youth Slingshot



## Kates (Nov 8, 2010)

I just recently found this site, and have really enjoyed browsing the post. I have been shooting off and on for a couple years, but recently have become more serious. I have two daughters, twelve and seven that have really taken an interest in shooting. Is their a youth type slingshot? My girls are small, and my slingshots are really cumbersome for them.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Have you made slingshots before? If you make a slingshot, you can decide the size. I'm guessing your two daughters aren't very strong? Use a low strength thera band, like thera band tan or something.


----------



## Kates (Nov 8, 2010)

I have never made a slingshot. My thought process may be wrong, but it looks like it would be easier for the to have a smaller slingshot with shorter bands than what Im using.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Unhelpfully, I don't know many small commercial slingshots, except really expensive ones.
But I can advise you on bands. What rubber are you using for yourself at the moment?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshot frames are certainly something each person will find one(s) they like best. There is a simple style that is good to begin with and can be made at home easy enough with little work.

The style can be seen in the vendor section under MAGNETIC POUCHES. Not only will you see the simple slingshot style that can be made any size but I have developed a pouch especially for BBs to introduce people to slingshots. The purpose of the pouch is to use a low cost ammo BBs (or bigger if desired), if one is purchasing quality ammo. It makes loading and centering the BBs nearly effortless. Also using BBs can eliminate the feeling a need to catch the larger more expensive ammo. BBs can be purchased at Walmart, 6000 for less then ten dollars.

This is my take and I am sure someone can differ but it is one bit of info to garner here. And yes, I admit, I want you to be aware of my magnetic pouches. They are great!

Ray


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Buy a simple wood slingshot that has wide forks and make sure you put weak bands on it. Thats all you need.

Just check the slingshots in the vendor section you will find something.

Take care


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Rayshot's bands would be ideal for your girls to start out with. Once they build some strength, you can progressively bump them up with more powerful bands. Just rig them up on any of the custom slingshots available in the vendor's section.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Performance Catapults said:


> Rayshot's bands would be ideal for your girls to start out with. Once they build some strength, you can progressively bump them up with more powerful bands. Just rig them up on any of the custom slingshots available in the vendor's section.


lol, in a years time, they'll be shooting hunter bands, and be the menace of the playground XD

Slingshots for young people or people with limited arm strenght are usually:
-Moderatly high forked
-very wide opening between fork ends
-comforable handle (bike grip, etc)
-very light bands, combined with a thin leather pouch
-made of cheap, available and strong materials (nominal cost of sling below: €3 or less)

This is one I made as a tester for a female friend of mine, with very limited wrist controle.








shown with theraband gold, but changed to black, 3 to 2 cm over 24 cm for a mere 1,5kg draw


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Deimos said:


> Rayshot's bands would be ideal for your girls to start out with. Once they build some strength, you can progressively bump them up with more powerful bands. Just rig them up on any of the custom slingshots available in the vendor's section.


lol, in a years time, they'll be shooting hunter bands, and be the menace of the playground XD

Slingshots for young people or people with limited arm strenght are usually:
-Moderatly high forked
-very wide opening between fork ends
-comforable handle (bike grip, etc)
-very light bands, combined with a thin leather pouch
-made of cheap, available and strong materials (nominal cost of sling below: €3 or less)

This is one I made as a tester for a female friend of mine, with very limited wrist controle.








shown with theraband gold, but changed to black, 3 to 2 cm over 24 cm for a mere 1,5kg draw








[/quote]

What you say is not necessarily true since the tubes can zing a BB at high speeds If you looked at my Vendor page these are the cattys I am introducing new ones to the world of slingshots. One of the first people I gave a slingshot to was a boy of 9 years. I set him up with some light tubes and the responsible adult side of me was surprised at the zip the little catty and tubes had. Thankfully he is a smart and obedient boy. He loves it and the forks are not high. Many others including women (absolute newbies) took to the set ups well and were tubed stronger than what the boy was given.

In fact I love shooting BBs so much the cattys you see in my vendor section is a style (and BBs as ammo) I almost exclusively shoot. I like the tube set ups and bands up to the Thera gold 3/4 tapered to 1/2 with 8 1/2 effective draw and a 30-31 inch draw. The thera mentioned is still light enough pull but shoots a BB at around 200 Feet per second.

The pouches I make, I assure anyone that they are top notch and make shooting BBs (and handle bigger shot) as easy and enjoyable as it gets.

@ Deimos; You may think, I think you were slighting, me but I am not concerned with that as much as new ones getting an uneven picture of things. Hence my addition to the post. Stay well and shoot often.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I use tubes and Ray Shot magnetic pouches for teens with BBs. They learn how to shoot faster and they love the sound of BBs hitting a pop can. I also get thousands of BBs for very cheap. Before I got the magnetic pouches, the BBs were not as popular as they are now, it was hard to keep the BB in the pouch. The tubes also eliminate the twisting of the bands.

Heck, I can't stop using Ray Shots pouches and I find they are great from BBs up to 3/8 steel, I am also playing with his new 3/4inch pouch to see if it will shoot even bigger shot as well. 
I would definitely say try the pouches and keep the set up simple. I think a few vendor's on this site could help you out with what you need. Don't forget the safety glasses!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

What you want is a small fork with light bands. You can get ample velocity from light bands. Wear eye protection at all times.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

A PS-1 size should do nicely!!!!


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot, why did you quote my whole post?
And are you still claiming tubes are more efficient then tapered flatbands? O_O

I've been trying chinese tube setups with tubes from Dankung, but drawweight vs projectile speed, they lose big time compared to theraband silver...



Rayshot said:


> @ Deimos; You may think, I think you were slighting, me but I am not concerned with that as much as new ones getting an uneven picture of things.


Would you care to explain this? Although good at English, it is not my native language and I can't quite make up what you said ._.


----------

